# GetKVM - 30% OFF Premium KVM VPS - DE/MD/US Locations!



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

Founded in 2012, GetKVM consists of a small team of like-minded individuals that specialize in providing infrastructure as a service. We're a UK based company with a key focus on service reliability, efficient support and product affordability.

We offer a range of virtual servers to suit any budget. They all include a permanent KVM over VNC connection, virtual media support and web based management *from *


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 17, 2013)

snelweg said:


> ridiculous prices, I want LET back.


Erm... so go there?  This place isn't meant to be an LET clone _mec - _it's a completely separate community.


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)




----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 17, 2013)

snelweg said:


> ridiculous prices, I want LET back.


Sorry, but this isn't an alternative to LET.  This is a separate community that just happens to have many LET community members also involved.  If you wish, you're more than welcome to go to LET/LEB.


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

snelweg said:


> ridiculous prices, I want LET back.


I disagree. LET is the only place with ridiculous prices. If you want cheap, go for a colocrossing OpenVZ deal. If you want a product where you actually get what you pay for, in premium datacenters, give us a shot. Otherwise quit your moaning and get back to 403, i mean LET.


----------



## u4ia (May 17, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Sorry, but this isn't an alternative to LET.


+1

I agree. This place does not need to be a clone. 

Nice offers Ash!


----------



## wlanboy (May 18, 2013)




----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 18, 2013)

*@wlanboy*, posts by snelweg has been removed due to the fact that his comments was reported as not required content.  

For example, here's the snelweg comment in question that has been removed.

http://i.imgur.com/KYR39JF.png


----------



## camarg (May 18, 2013)

GetKVM_Ash said:


> I disagree. LET is the only place with ridiculous prices. If you want cheap, go for a colocrossing OpenVZ deal. If you want a product where you actually get what you pay for, in premium datacenters, give us a shot. Otherwise quit your moaning and get back to 403, i mean LET.


Have to disagree with you Ash. LEB was intended to be a place for LowEnd resources and prices. It was the providers that ruined LEB with the resources always rising. IMHO it is doable to offer a premium vps for $7/month.


----------



## dominicl (May 18, 2013)

Ash's prices still aren't expensive at all - I can vouch for his service as well.


----------



## Lee (May 18, 2013)

GetKVM_Ash said:


> I disagree. LET is the only place with ridiculous prices. If you want cheap, go for a colocrossing OpenVZ deal. If you want a product where you actually get what you pay for, in premium datacenters, give us a shot. Otherwise quit your moaning and get back to 403, i mean LET.


I agree, but are you saying the offers you put on LET at a price significantly less than these prices were not therefore in premium data centers and you were not getting what you paid for?

Charge what you like but don't try and make out your offering something different or special just because you are not restricted to $7


----------



## Ash (May 18, 2013)

ServerCubes said:


> I agree, but are you saying the offers you put on LET at a price significantly less than these prices were not therefore in premium data centers and you were not getting what you paid for?
> 
> Charge what you like but don't try and make out your offering something different or special just because you are not restricted to $7


The thing is, the KVM512 offer here is the same offer we have been advertising at LET prior (Before i requested my account to be disabled). I think its just seeing the other higher offers here that scared him.


----------



## Lee (May 18, 2013)

To be fair I only actually noticed the RRP not the figure below it so apologies.


----------

